# Heki roof vent problem - help!



## davidjlambert (Sep 25, 2012)

Help please

We've just started using our Autotrail Cheyenne and tonight the rear small Heki vent opened using the winder but refuses to close.

The winder just goes round and round with no movement of the vent.

Is there a quick fix to close it and prevent us getting wet tonight!

Thanks for any assistance

David


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I just found this:- Yes you can but be careful, you can lift off the grill like pieces and then un screw the cover and winder which will drop down exposing the arms. It is a slow job but drops down easly you can then access the mechanism which you should wipe clean and spray some silicon oil on it which should help. make sure none gets on the blinds.

Alan


----------



## davidjlambert (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks Alan

How does one remove the grill like pieces, just lever around the surround against the roof lining?

David


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening David,

I am unable to identify the issue with your rooflight, however you can find full spare parts and repair instructions at the following site which may be of assistance to you.

The small model with a 400mm x 400mm aperture is known as the Mini Heki.

http://leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Seitz/heki-rooflights/

Regards
Chris


----------



## davidjlambert (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks Chris

That's a most useful link although it seems to refer to a later model. Our van is 2008 and the opening bars are two piece and articulated.

I presumed that the vents are Heki, would I be correct that Autotrail use Heki?

Thanks

David


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning David, 

There are no other model variations of Seitz Heki rooflights, so if none of these match it is likely you have another manufacturer. If you can PM me your chassis number then I can check the Auto-Trail parts system to identify whats fitted.

Auto-Trail have in the past installed Remis rooflights, they currently install Seitz Heki and over the course of both still use Omnistor Omni-Vent 12V models fitted above the kitchens.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Sounds like Remis unit, we have what appears to be the same in our 2010 Pilote.
Unfortunately can't help with "how to close" as I've yet to take any of mine apart.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning David,

I have just re read your post and where you mention articulating I now believe you have a Remis Vario I (the arms are banana shaped?). If I am correct you can find spare parts here: http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...is_remitop_vario_i_rooflight_spare_parts.aspx

Regards,
Chris


----------



## davidjlambert (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks Chris and John

The chassis number is 01436690

If the unit is a Remis, is there a repair site similar to the Leisurespares site you kindly forwarded?

Regards

David


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning David, 

Auto-Trail list your rooflights as Remis Vario II, however this superceded an earlier part number which I can only assume is the Vario I which is what I believe to fitted to your motorhomes.

If I'm right the issue you are experiencing will require replacement of the winding mechanism, possibly the cables to repair.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## davidjlambert (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi Chris

In the cold light of day I can now see Remis marked on the fly screen!

It has got the two banana shaped links which are operating satisfactorily in opening but not in closing.

If I grip the vent itself whilst winding back I can get the vent down but not tightly shut.

I presume that there are two cables, one of which is presumably at fault?

Are there repair descriptions anywhere, alternatively can you offer any guidance as to how one starts to disassemble the unit.

There seems no obvious way to remove the inside surrounds which appear to be very firmly fixed.

I'm loath to just start levering away!

Any help most welcomed

Thanks

David


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning David, 

When we experience these issues we replace both the gearbox and cable assembly to resolve the issue. 

Unfortunately, I have no personal experience and I am not aware of any documents Remis provide for this in stripping down these roof lights and I have no technicians on site to provide advice today but hopefully other members may be able to advise.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Had a similar problem this year whilst in France with a Remis Vario 1. The inside surround needs to be levered off as it is only secured by ball and socket fixings, I used a non sharp spatula to get it open enough to get a grip with my fingers then firmly pulled down to dislocate the ball fittings on the surround from the sockets on the ceiling.

My issue was with the large vent 900x600 therefore I was able to remove the gearbox and cables from the inside as I fitted through the aperture. As yours is a small vent you will need to access from the roof. Two screws on each side attach the clear vent to the lever, eight screws on each side secure the hinge mechs and two screws secure the gearbox. I have a complete gearbox and cable mech on order from leisureshopdirect.

Terry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have similar issues with a couple of rooflights on my Autotrail (2008) I have just looked at the leisure shop parts dept.

The gearbox and cable assembly is just short of a hundred quid  

Now that is nothing short of extortion, I don't mind people making a healthy profit but I DO object to them trying to clear the national debt in one hit from my wallet :roll:


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning, 

As an alternative, it may be worth considering replacing the 400mm x 400mm Remis Vario rooflights with a Seitz Mini Heki as this will cost just as much and in my opinion is a better rooflight. Unfortunately, this option could not be extended to the larger rooflights which would be cheaper to repair than replace and the Heki's require a larger aperture.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Chris

Can you advise me as to whether I need to replace the gearbox on its own (£38) or the gearbox and cable assemblies (£97!)?? My symptoms are that when winding the handle it feels as though nothing is engaging, ifI lift the roof light itself it then seems to "catch" and the dome rises. When closing it gets to the closed position and the handle then just spins again so I am unable to pull the dome down tightly.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Mrplodd, 

I have just spoken to our Workshop Controller whose popped in and she has advised that when we replace, the issue has been because of the cables which of course can only be purchased with the gearbox.

Again, if your rooflight is a 400mm x 400mm I would recommend you consider replacing this with a Mini Heki which rarely require spares and there is no mechanism to fail.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## davidjlambert (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks all,

Very sound advice.

As I've now got the vent shut and temporarily secured with the life-saving attributes of duct tape, I'll wait until we return home before attacking the unit! 
It's obviously not something that can be resolved with a quick fix.

Most grateful

David


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Chris

Thanks for the speedy and informative reply, I have issues (to a greater and lesser extent) with all three of my roof lights. I now have a much better idea of the way to proceed. Thanks again

Andy


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

I'm glad I could help and I hope you are both able to get this resolved promptly.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Mr Plodd,

I have the same 'van as you and have had the same issues with the Remis rooflights. I am sure Chris is correct, and the ideal solution is to replace the gearbox and cables as a unit.

On mine, however, I simply replaced the gearboxes by themselves and touch wood, so far they are ok. The replacements come with full fitting instructions.

Incidentally, if you think Leisure Shop Direct are expensive, try asking Auto-Trail for a price! The only advantage of buying from AT, however, is that they keep the parts in stock, whereas LSD normally have them on back order.

Roger


----------



## davidjlambert (Sep 25, 2012)

Dear all subscribers to my original post.

For info, I ordered just the Remis gearbox from Leisurespares (must say the delivery was the best yet, given a time slot then on the day a map plotting the delivery driver with real time countdown to arrival!)

Meanwhile I'd also found this link (hope I'm not violating interlectual rights!)

http://chausson-flash02.blog.co.uk/..._ID/19602194/comment_level/1/#commentForm_msg

This link was very helpful and described exactly my findings when I'd opened it all up this morning. I actually fitted the new gearbox possibly unnecessarily.

So, what I'd suggest Andy and Pomme1, don't buy anything yet.
Just take the gearbox out and clean up the cables, some light silicon grease and hopefully problem solved.

There's a stripdown description on the Leisurespares site if you select the Vario gearbox spare.

Good luck

David


----------



## davidjlambert (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry chaps, for Leisurespares mentioned previously read Leisurepartsdirect.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

David,

Thanks for posting that link; very useful.

I must confess that when I opened mine up, I couldn't understand why the worm drive cables were stuffed full of 'wadding'.

When it stops raining, I think I'll now get up there and start cleaning them out.

Having had 'vans with both Remis and Heki rooflights, I have to say that the Heki is a far superior piece of kit.

Roger


----------



## davidjlambert (Sep 25, 2012)

Roger

Interesting that Andy, you and I have all had the same problem on the same van, Cheyenne 696g!
I know Andy's and ours are 2008 models, is yours the same era?

I imagine everyone with ageing Remis have or will have similar issues.

I've not inspected a Heki, be interesting to see the differences

Regards

David


----------

